# Hello New Car (Subaru Outback) - Pics of New vs. Old



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Picked up today, my new 65-reg Subaru Outback 2.0 D SE. Impressed with the previous Outback, but choosing this time to change at a reasonable mileage to a car in warranty, cost to change for me made sense strangely to take a new car. Not PCP, my mileage is too high, so bought and while it goes against my usual buying a used car, I fancied a new one and you only live once 

This is the standard Outback, in Crystal White Pearl - it will have leather seats installed next month (currently with a re-trimmer, delay due to new model of car, so dealer gave me the car with cloth seats and sent seats from another Outback to be retrimmed, and they will be fitted when the car is in getting the run-in oil change at 1000 miles.

Thought I'd post a wee thread of new vs. old...

The new car has a higher, bulkier stance than the old one but apparently is more aerodynamic... I like the new shape, I will miss the little scoop in the bonnet for the intercooler but overall I think the new shape is an improvement on the outgoing shape - nothing fancy, functional and smart looking:









Interiors have never really been a Subaru strong point... well made, sure, but never what you could call plush! My old Forester (2006) was solidly made but felt like 1990s Jap car with cheap hard plastics and little refinement in the detail. The old Outback that I had was a massive improvement but still retained the harder plastics so lacked the quality feel despite being very solidly put together. The old car was very comfortable, superbly equipped and the interior was certainly smart if not inspirational...





The interior of the new car has been where some of the biggest steps forward have been made - plush feeling softer plastics give the feeling of much higher quality, the high build quality remains and the overall look of the interior shows how dated the old model was...





A 7" touch screen dominates the centre panel, but is easy to use and pairs very easily to my phone. All features not yet investigated but I'll get there and do a proper review in a wee while once I've bedded the car in. It is still very much function first in there, but it now has a greater air of quality to it... and for a funky and fun interior, I have my gf's Mini 

Engine wise, same as before... a 2.0 litre, 4-cyl Turbo Diesel ... a flat four Boxer diesel of course, being Subaru. Little tweaks to the new engine so it is now Euro 6, the old one was Euro 5 but overall the engine behaves very similarly... the old model had more of a rattle at low rpm, the new one has more of a diesel rattle at high rpm but does need bedded in. Overall, the new engine is a little quieter but retains the character of the Boxer diesel which was a decent turn of power from higher than you'd expect rpm for a diesel and a Boxer roar starting to come in at high rpm...

Old...



New...





As always for my cars, don't expect this one to be a cosseted garage queen - its a 30k mile a year workhorse that will be expected to get me anywhere in all weathers... winter tyres ordered and enroute from Mytyres for the winter season... I'll do a fuller review of my thoughts of this new car as I learn it, and of course, once I get a chance to fully detail it... with the white pearl, Zaino is springing to mind


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great Dave - Zaino good choice on White


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats Dave! Let us know how you get on in the snow in the new version! Personally, I prefer the exterior of the older model, as it is a bit more subtle and less SUV-ish compared to the new one.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking car!

Good see another post from you again.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hopefully it will be as good in the snow as the previous Outback was... its pretty much the same 4x4 system and the same tyre size (soon to be the same winter tyres), and a little extra ground clearance. It'll certainly be put to the test though, I bought a 4x4 for a reason


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Look forward to the pics with the dogs too!!

Have they enjoyed the new car yet? What's their verdict lol..


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Fit for purpose Dave:thumb:

Those carpet mats look rather low quality/difficult to clean - along the lines of Ford and Vauxhall!

Enjoy the new car experience:driver:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Dave, I'm thinking of doing the same I have the same year as your old Scooby but I'm contemplating a newer version, if the finances work out. I like the lights in the new one, bus as you said you miss the scoop, I wonder why it wasnt an option.

Did you get much snow action this year. The only snow in Perth was for one day and I was away.


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

Alzay - I would do it, the new one feels/is streets ahead old the previous one. 

DaveKG how is the car going after almost a year?

Alex


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry, I never saw the above posts and the car is now approaching 20 months and has just clicked over 50k miles. 

Overall, the car is going very well. Handles snow brilliantly, a serious confidence in the car through rough conditions which for me is the Outback's biggest selling point. Performance in normal road conditions is adequate but its not sports car. Fuel economy has been averaging around 44-45mpg.

Its had one unscheduled trip to the dealer at around 25k miles for a DPF warning light - flashing due to too many regens which triggered the oil dilution code. The regens were overly frequent, happening every 80 miles or so, but problem fixed by software (PAK) update under warranty from Subaru. No further DPF issues.

Car had aux belt tensioner replaced under warranty at 48k miles service.

Other than that, car has been completely reliable but its not really tested in 50k miles - the bigger test will be approach six figures in a couple of year's time!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Had a 3.0 Spec B a while back. As you know Subaru know how to screw a car together, and even a 1992 2.0 non turbo Impreza is like a ballerina on a bit of snow.

Only downside with these things is the interior is a bit low rent and their engine bay hasn't got the clout or tech level as a German.

I see they have upped their game in the interior stakes in your new car.

Get it over the Litchfield or David Hendry cars, a remap and some tomfoolery with the plumbing can give you 180hp plus.

Still don't know why Subaru can't manufacture a 3.0 TDI engine and put their cars up with the top of the line Germans. They would be cheaper to run and more reliable, too.


----------

